# New pics of my new Cruze with mods!!!



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Check out my new pics. They are posted on Flikr. These are the mods I have done so far. Looking for new 18" chrome wheels/tires next. Any suggestions? Pics would be a great help and where to get them (price helps too). Enjoy. :th_coolio:

Flickr: Dano_HB's Photostream


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Car looks good; I like the chrome with the white. I think you should de-badge the rear. Leave the RS if you like but get rid of everything else.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not bad at all. Cringed a little at the seat cover, but thats a nice looking white/chrome car you got there.

Seeing as you live near Lake Elsinore, if you're ever interested, my Uncle has an Upholstery shop in Lancaster if you ever want to get a quality insert for your seats. Bit of a drive, but its well worth it(I drove down form my house in San Jose to re-do my seats with him).


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. It's my wife's car essentially. We put the covers on because of a two year old. Best bang for the buck. Only $40 for front and rear with headrests.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

DanoHB said:


> Thanks guys. It's my wife's car essentially. We put the covers on because of a two year old. Best bang for the buck. Only $40 for front and rear with headrests.


They're not bad at all, just look a little big for the seats themselves, but its for a good reason.


----------

